# Best PCT



## Gsxr727 (May 6, 2015)

What are best ideas for pct for a test e 500mg cycle. Clomid? Nolva?


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 6, 2015)

The reason there are threads that have been made into stickies is so that while you are doing your research, you can find these important details easily.
The information is available.  Don't do something just because someone says do this.  Learn about what you want to put in your body.  Know what it does and why it does it.  Know all of what you need to know before you start, so you don't screw yourself in the ass and cause serious damage.  Everyone has to go through it.  You can tell who is just grabbing shit and shoving it in their bodies and who is intelligent enough to do their research and learn the correct way.


----------



## Gsxr727 (May 6, 2015)

Okay thanks man. Definitely had some points there.


----------



## joe blake (May 6, 2015)

*Ph*



Big Ronnie said:


> The reason there are threads that have been made into stickies is so that while you are doing your research, you can find these important details easily.
> The information is available. Don't do something just because someone says do this. Learn about what you want to put in your body. Know what it does and why it does it. Know all of what you need to know before you start, so you don't screw yourself in the ass and cause serious damage. Everyone has to go through it. You can tell who is just grabbing shit and shoving it in their bodies and who is intelligent enough to do their research and learn the correct way.



used one bottle of DMZ3 worked great. taking OSTArx now,, no results,, what next please?


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (May 11, 2015)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...documented-by-Dr-Michael-Scally-(a-must-read)

youre welcome


----------



## Roughneck_91 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## VictorZ06 (May 12, 2015)

Answer can be found in our stickies. Closed.



/v


----------

